# 575 new holland bailer



## ed harty (Jan 17, 2010)

looking for feedback on the 575 new holland square bailer. i purchased it 2 years ago and have not used it much. this summer i plan to use quite a bit so just wondering what to look for.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a BC5070 and have herd they are alot alike, The BC has a few updates im told but other than that mine has been a good machine but i really havent owned mine that long.
Rodney has more experince so you may want to give him a shout.
THOMAS


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We buy them new (we've been through about 10 or so 575's) and run them to about 100k bales, and send them down the line. We've never had any trouble with them. I'm not much of an expert on when things get wore, and how to adjust worn parts, or even diagnose when things are wore. I do know that they are real reliable, and nearly bullet proof. The BC5070 is basically a 575 with different sheetmetal.

Normally, we would see the feeder pan begin to crack at about 80-90k bales, the plunger bearings could be getting loose, and might need replacement (or you might be able to tighten them with the eccentric deal). The plunger knives are always something to look at, as are grooves in the needles/twine guides, and any worn parts in the knotter. Thrower belts (as I remember) lasted about 60-70k.

Rodney


----------

